# Murano offroading?



## obxfisher (Sep 29, 2005)

Has anyone had their Murano off-road? I do some fishing down in North Carolina and take my Explorer out on the beach there. I usually do not have to drop down into 4 low as the Explorer has an "auto" setting, kinda like the Murano's AWD. So was wondering how well the Murano would do on the beach.

Thanks!


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

*murano in sand*

Your Murano should be just fine in the sand. The big deal with sand is that you have all four wheels pulling you, the tires are much less important. I will warn you though, I'd invest a whole $30-$40 in a basic come-along and bring a small sledge hammer and a few lengths of pipe or heavy rebar; just in case. The come-along and pipe are available at your local hardware store and are a god send when you really need them. If you do get stuck in the sand (or mud), hammer the pipe into the ground; deeper is better, I'd recommend not less than 4 feet into the earth. This burried pipe gives you something to hook your com-along to if there is nothing else around. In sand it may take two or three pipes all at six feet or so, and even then I'd use as little force as necessary. This whole proccess really sucks, but it beats the hell out of the proccess of explaining to you wife why you didn't make it home last night, and its way cheaper than a tow truck as well as often quicker than waiting for your buddy to come and save you.

Good luck in the sand.
Johnny


----------

